# Parnis Big Pilot



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's another variation of the Parnis Big Pilot with power reserve. Finally got around to taking photos of it. The original strap was pure rubbish, so I put it on this Hirsch strap. It does a world of wonders!

However, there were some minor QC problems with the watch, with a spec of grime underneath the marker at 9 and 1. There was also a spec of grime on the winding rotor, but I took off the case back and wiped it off. Still, in light of the cheap price (and a strap change), this has become my favorite watch! I love the heft of the watch, the movement is absolutely fantastic with a smooth second hand sweep and my first power reserve, and the lume is actually quite decent.


----------



## feilong108 (Jun 3, 2008)

i have the exact watch...pretty accurate and it has a nice hefty weight too...i m pleased with it...


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

I still find this one of the best value for money pilot watches. Especially if you fit a strap as beautiful as yours :-!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## sneijder (Sep 19, 2009)

That ticks all the boxes !

Do you mind me asking where you got it from ?


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks great on that strap. I have the non-power reserve version on the honey brown croc-pattern deployant strap (which is actually not bad, for a Parnis). Runs like a champ, with decent accuracy.


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment guys. It was about -6sec after 24 hours, not bad I guess.


----------



## [Twitch] (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice:-!

I have the PVD version


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats, it is one of the nicest model IMO and great strap choice too:-!
I have two parnis and love them both, actually wore this one today


----------



## luk (Aug 28, 2009)

Parnis watches have got a very good accuracy. Good watches for reasonable prices.


----------



## Sjever (May 15, 2009)

This is mine , and i'm very satisfied with this superb watch b-)










Grtz Sjef


----------



## luca_vivi (Nov 28, 2009)

Sjever said:


> This is mine , and i'm very satisfied with this superb watch b-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wearing the same at this moment, i'm soo satisfated of it!


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Sjever said:


> This is mine , and i'm very satisfied with this superb watch b-)
> 
> Grtz Sjef


I really like the PVD look! :-!


----------



## radioeco (Nov 3, 2007)

hello, I would buy this watch, I would 
know what is the button indicated by the blue arrow


----------



## Sjever (May 15, 2009)

radioeco said:


> hello, I would buy this watch, I would
> know what is the button indicated by the blue arrow


Hi, this button is to set the date, you won't be disapointed if you buy one:-!

grtz Sjef


----------



## Handy (Feb 10, 2007)

I must say that they look like really niceley made watches!
What movement are they fitted with please?
Cheers,
Ian


----------



## csabaw (Jan 13, 2007)

Handy said:


> I must say that they look like really niceley made watches!
> What movement are they fitted with please?
> Cheers,
> Ian


It's surprisingly well made for this price!
I belive it has the Sea-Gull 2551 (?)
It is probably the simpliest version of the Sea Gull 25 family.
Same time, less complications means less possible problems IMHO.
Here is mine on a good quality, but cheap German made strap:


----------



## ipare (Nov 29, 2009)

they all look very nice

Are you then happy with tehm? I'm interesetd on parnis portuguese version, but I don't know if they look nice, but movement are good or quality of materiasl are good then? :think:

I wait your comments for take a decision of buying parnis ;-)

thanks to all


----------



## proxrb (Apr 12, 2009)

It's a cool watch for sure, I bought one. But a couple things kind of bother me about mine. Mind you not enough that I want to flip it, but worth pointing out. 

First, on the BP with the PR at 5, the date window has a tiny little cyclops built into the dial that, on my example, did very little to magnify the datewheel and really just kinda reflected light in a distracting way. It just so happened that this watch had a faulty deployment strap, so I sent it back to Jackson Tse who replaced it with the BP with PR at 12. I'm grateful he did, because otherwise that mini-cyclops would have driven me insane.

Second, overall the quality of the Parnis BP's isn't quite as high as, say, a Scooby Doo from either Jackson or Getat. It's a great watch no doubt, but the brushed finish is a little rougher, less consistent, and doesnt fill the entire area it is meant to in some places. It's spotty. Just general look and feel is a couple points shy of a Scooby Doo, which is admittedly slightly more expensive.

Also, the movement is very loud. This is of course Seagull's fault, but it needs to be pointed out. Specifically, the rotor is very noisy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ipare
I have three Parnis watches, two below I wear all the time, I just changed
the straps. 
















I have another one but have not worn it as I am selling it due to it's size of 50mm being too big for me. 
I have a 4th one (GMT)on the way, looks like the GMT Panerai.









The two above are awesome, they look great, keep good times and have great finish for $50-70 Auto watches. Can't go wrong. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

I find the GMT model very difficult to set accurately, to the extent that I no longer wear it. Besides, I hardly ever have to phone anyone living any further away than the UK, i.e. only an hour behind us here on the Continent. Can't fault its looks though!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Harry Withenfields said:


> I find the GMT model very difficult to set accurately, to the extent that I no longer wear it. Besides, I hardly ever have to phone anyone living any further away than the UK, i.e. only an hour behind us here on the Continent. Can't fault its looks though!


the looks is what sold me I must admit:roll:r
though I like the GMTs finctionality as my family is in France, I have a team In India and we do trading with Asia. I do have a reliable awesome GMT wih ETA mvt and have another on preorder(Benarus). Though I hope this Parnis works well too and doesn't just look good
did you try exchanging yours if it's that bad?


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

Where did you guys buy those power reserve watches from?
I really really like the look on those big pilots and I'm thinking about giving one a go, thanks

edit: I found a couple of deals on ebay, is there any other place to buy one from somewhere like let's say Europe?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Haf said:


> Where did you guys buy those power reserve watches from?
> I really really like the look on those big pilots and I'm thinking about giving one a go, thanks
> 
> edit: I found a couple of deals on ebay, is there any other place to buy one from somewhere like let's say Europe?


got all mine from eBay... and I have never seen them anywhere else but sales forums...


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

prices on ebay for parnis watches have increased by 10-20%....

i think we have fueled this......:rodekaart 47mm pilots that used to go for 60 or so bucks are being listed for 90-120 bucks! o|


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

you can find plenty for much less than 90 or 120


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

i am well aware. im just amazed that im seeing the same two parnis watches I have- the 47mm scooby and the uboat type have been going for over a hundred dollars on auction, not BIN. :/

i guess ill just give my money to jackson


----------



## sdrutledge (Jan 8, 2009)

I haven't seen this one on WUS yet... just arrived from HK. The silver face is quite nice!


















8" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sdrutledge said:


> I haven't seen this one on WUS yet... just arrived from HK. The silver face is quite nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have seen this one before on the bay, it's a beauty but auction price went too high fir me 
the color combo is awesome, so unique!
Congrats!!|>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Harry Withenfields said:


> I find the GMT model very difficult to set accurately, to the extent that I no longer wear it. Besides, I hardly ever have to phone anyone living any further away than the UK, i.e. only an hour behind us here on the Continent. Can't fault its looks though!


Well I can now say, having owned the GMT several weeks and wornit many times here and abroad, that the watch was not only useful but super easy to set even the GMT mode. The crown is super smooth and mvt rocks! Looks and quality are just top notch above all at this crazy low price:-!


----------



## Baron (Jan 5, 2010)

I like big pilot watches too and hesitate to buy one because I dislike the extra large crown. Would it be easy to replace it with something smaller and more subtle, you think?


----------



## gilbertpsk (Feb 20, 2009)

What is the crystal made of? Plastic? Glass? I have a glass watch on a cheap replica that I got as a gift, and it's green all around the edge, which I don't like. Do the Parnis timepieces have a green tint around the edge of the crystal?


----------



## sdrutledge (Jan 8, 2009)

gilbertpsk said:


> What is the crystal made of? Plastic? Glass? I have a glass watch on a cheap replica that I got as a gift, and it's green all around the edge, which I don't like. Do the Parnis timepieces have a green tint around the edge of the crystal?


AFAIK it is a hardened crystal, not glass or plastic. The two Parnis I have both seem quite resistant to scratching.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

[Twitch] said:


> Nice:-!
> 
> I have the PVD version


That looks awesome~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gilbertpsk said:


> What is the crystal made of? Plastic? Glass? I have a glass watch on a cheap replica that I got as a gift, and it's green all around the edge, which I don't like. Do the Parnis timepieces have a green tint around the edge of the crystal?


Not sure if they are all made the same but I have had 6 Parnis watches from different sources that were crystal and havent had that issue. Actually al
were great watches. Got three more coming, sold 4...


----------



## thebopps (Sep 23, 2011)

@aron, Love the watch. Black or gray dial?


----------



## Neymar (Jan 6, 2014)

can someone post the lug to lug of the 44mm parnis flieger watches?


----------

